# suche] "Tv Total Nippelbrett" für PC



## Double M (5. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche ein Programm ähnlich dem Nippelbrett von Tv Total (ich hoffe ihr wisst was gemeint ist). Was ich bräuchte ist eine graphische Oberfläche wo ich beispielsweise 10 Buttons hab.. bei drücken des 1.Buttons spielt er Lied 1 ab und ist danach ruhig. Beim 2.Button spielt er Lied 2 ab und danach ist er ruhig etc.
Jedoch sollten die Buttons frei mit .mp3 Dateien belegbar sein.
Kennt da jemand so ein Programm mit dem das geht? Ich hab bisher leider nur welche mit .wav dateien gefunden. Und die sind für meinen Zweck zu groß
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar

Greetz Double_M


----------



## Knödelkopf (11. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht hab ich dich falschverstanden, aber meinstest du nich sowas wie http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/web/downloads/index.html  ? 
sind leider shockwave dateien ...... ansonsten ginge es ja....


----------

